# Police report



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

If i make police report what will happened
I mean i don't know what is it about
and what the police will do after making a report



turnera said:


> As far as I know, all that happens is that there is a 'file' created in your name that contains the information - that you were hit, that you are fearful that something may happen in the future.
> 
> Unless you just go forward and press charges against him - which is not what we are advising - they won't actually DO anything. They'll just make a report and keep it in their files. What that does is help build a case in the FUTURE, in case he does ever become violent - it will be easier for you to get protection from him, because he'll have a track record of you being afraid of him.
> 
> Anyone else know differently?


Thank you turnera for your reply

I opened this new thread to get more answers about police report 
If anyone went through this or has additional information i appreciate your help and i need to know in which case my H would be notified?

Thank you


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh boy. It really, REALLY depends on the state you're in, but as someone with crisis hotline experience and specific legal advocacy training (to help men or women file a restraining order in the case of TRUE domestic violence), let me give you a few general tips. 

Anything you report to the police, they will assign a case number and they will investigate. If they can find evidence of violence (like a bruise or a hole in the wall) they will arrest, and the legal system set up the way it is now, most of the time they arrest the husband. They do not need the wife to "file charges" -- in fact, in many states the laws now say that the policeman would file the charges so that it's "The State of XX vs. Husband" rather than the case showing the person who filed. So bear in mind that if you do file a police report, the will assign it a case number and they are under an obligation to investigate it for breaking the law...and make an arrest if they find evidence. 

Some typical examples of what would qualify as domestic violence under most statutes are:

Physical assault (hitting, pushing, biting)
Sexual assault
Intimidation (threats)
Stalking
There are also other forms of abuse that are not considered criminal. These include:

Emotional abuse (put downs, name calling, mind games).
Isolation from family or friends.
Economic abuse (withholding money, being prevented from getting a job).
These “non-criminal” acts are still a form of abuse that can lead to physical abuse. If you are a victim of a “non-criminal” form of abuse they will usually say that you need to seek help through an intervention program like your local women's domestic violence shelter. 

If you are in immediate, physical danger, call 9-1-1 and the police will come to your house right away. Bear in mind though, again, that they do not usually come with lights flashing--it can be 30 minutes to an hour before they arrive. If you are not in immediate danger but wish to report the incident, call your Police Department non-emergency number, or go down to the closest Police Department. This should be done as soon as possible after the incident to preserve evidence. You should also seek medical attention for any injuries you may have suffered.

All reports of domestic violence are investigated and directed to the County Prosecutor’s Office for review.

If I can be of any more service, just let me know!


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Affaircare for the valued detailed information 



Affaircare said:


> These “non-criminal” acts are still a form of abuse that can lead to physical abuse. If you are a victim of a “non-criminal” form of abuse they will usually say that you need to seek help through an intervention program like your local women's domestic violence shelter....


If i am not in direct danger even it could happen any time
and if i am like you said a victim for non criminal abuse 
So in this case i need to seek help through intervention program you mean i don't have to make a report?

If i make a report would they notify my H?


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

At BPD family forum they gave me this link
maybe it can help someone reading this thread

Personal Protection Orders - Domestic Violence

Do somebody know what is the difference between PPO and Police Report? And which one is better?


----------

